# Genshiken Nidaime



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2010)

*The Society for the Study of Modern Visual Culture II  *
​


> Genshiken follows the lives of a group of college students drawn together by their shared hobbies, and the trials and adventures associated with being otaku.
> *
> The fifth president Ogiue Chika struggles to keep the new freshman members of Genshiken.*




*Genre:* Comedy, Romance, School Life, Seinen, Slice of Life  
Scantlation: 

The Sequel is finally here


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice. Reminds me that Ive never finished the first manga. All I remember about the first one is that it was funny as hell.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 25, 2010)

Excellent, a new Genshiken.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 25, 2010)

I never heard there was even going to be a sequel. This is awesome.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2010)

A Bakemonogatari reference right off the bat


----------



## Blinky (Oct 26, 2010)

I never read the first . I guess now is the time .


----------



## Lupin (Oct 26, 2010)

I haven't read the first either. I'm going to start on it ASAP.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 26, 2010)

You should, it's a great read.


----------



## Muk (Oct 26, 2010)

wohoo new genshiken


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 26, 2010)

Ahahaha, they took over Madarame's room for Hato's changing purposes


----------



## Muk (Oct 26, 2010)

now who is this hato person 

is it that shy person we saw a few panels of?

that'd be totally awesome xD


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 26, 2010)

Wait, so the one in the blue shirt that looks like a dude is a woman and the two characters next to her are guys cosplaying as girls?  I also wonder if Oguie and Sasahara are still dating.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 26, 2010)

Good chapter, nice to see it back.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 26, 2010)

I was so sad when the first one ended. It was sooo good. It great that its being continued.


----------



## Ayakashi (Oct 26, 2010)

Thx for the info Killer, I checked it out immediately... it's nice that it focuses on girl otakus now (I'm one too), but that guy who is cross-dressing makes it weird... I like Sue the best.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 27, 2010)

oh god I am so happy now, I own all the volumes and all the DVDs.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 27, 2010)

The 1st chapter was good, though I don't like the lack of male Genshiken members (Hato doesn't count as guy). I also thought that Yajima was the guy at first...

I hope we'll get more cool Kuchie then 


Oh, and that we'll see enough of old members like Madarame and Sasahara. Especially Madarame. I'd like to see him successful in romance (with Sue?..) as his unrequited feelings to Saki were quite sad in 1st part.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 5, 2010)

Just read it all and new chapter its just fucking awsome. Need new chapter now


----------



## Muk (Nov 5, 2010)

is this monthly or weekly


----------



## Jugger (Nov 5, 2010)

Muk said:


> is this monthly or weekly



its in afternoon so its monthly


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2010)

has there ever been an answer on sue's age.


----------



## Survivor19 (Nov 6, 2010)

Sue x Madarame
'nuff said


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2010)

Nah that glasses chick from america X madarame


----------



## Blinky (Dec 5, 2010)

Of all the people for curiosity to get the better of


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2010)

lol, Yajima couldn't resist the temptation to look 

Well, I give Hato credit for listing Durarara as one of his favorite works.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2010)

lol, Yajima couldn't resist the temptation to look 

Well, I give Hato credit for listing Durarara as one of his favorite works.


----------



## Muk (Dec 5, 2010)

lol reverser roll 

was funny as hell


----------



## Survivor19 (Dec 5, 2010)

...
what has he saw, then?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 5, 2010)

A package        .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2010)

Two characters who you wouldn't mind if their genders were reversed because it would make life so much more simple.


----------



## Muk (Dec 5, 2010)

yeah when i read the first page, i thought it was madarame was in his room until i realized it wasn't madarame but the new cast glass girl


----------



## Blinky (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes. I was just thinking these chapters lacked Madarame. 

And it looks like his feelings for Saki have finally been exposed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2011)

Didn't expect Sasahara's sister to make an appearance this chapter. Why am I not surprised at her current occupation? 

Madarame needs to move on and find a new love interest? 

The end of the chapter has me thinking in a very weird direction.


----------



## Frostman (Jan 9, 2011)

The most surprising thing in this chapter is the fact the Sue talked... sense.


----------



## Muk (Jan 9, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Didn't expect Sasahara's sister to make an appearance this chapter. Why am I not surprised at her current occupation?
> 
> Madarame needs to move on and find a new love interest?
> 
> The end of the chapter has me thinking in a very weird direction.



oh wtf that was madarame's sister? 

i was wondering who the hell that was


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 9, 2011)

Muk said:


> oh wtf that was madarame's sister?
> 
> i was wondering who the hell that was



Sasahara's, not Madarame's. 

Also, Madarame x Hato OTP


----------



## Blinky (Jan 9, 2011)

Is it just me or is Sue fucking hilarious ?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2011)

Loving how things got a little awkward after Hato made that statement on page 20


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2011)

Lol Hato he nailed the coffin

and 6 cosplay


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

genshiken nidaime is so <3

yoshitake is definitely my favorite character totally my type of girl.

and poor madarame always getting paired up in yaoi fantasies


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 27, 2011)

New chapter:
here

"Maybe I'm a stand"


----------



## Muk (Feb 27, 2011)

wow Hato kun .... really i think you've been around the girls too long

your mind is totally corrupted 

madarame totally the man


----------



## Blinky (Feb 27, 2011)

Inb4 Gay!Madarame.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 27, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> New chapter:
> Did Soi Fon try to land a second hit or not?
> 
> "Maybe I'm a stand"



this chapter has turned hato in one of my favorite characters.

his stand is awesome.

hato X mada ftw?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2011)

Interesting narration/commentary by Hato's female alter-ego.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 27, 2011)

I hope to see more of it.

who here hopes for a anime?


----------



## Blinky (Feb 27, 2011)

Was there anime for the original series ?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 27, 2011)

lol yeh

an anime series which stopped before Ogiue appearing if I remember right

and an OVA series following the entire story.


----------



## White Rook (Feb 27, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lol yeh
> 
> an anime series which stopped before Ogiue appearing if I remember right
> 
> and an OVA series following the entire story.


After the OVA there was the second season, which didn't reach the end of the manga.


----------



## Muk (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah i remember there being multiple seasons 

hope there will be season 3


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 28, 2011)

White Rook said:


> After the OVA there was the second season, which didn't reach the end of the manga.



so we never got the full story?

I cant remember since its been so long.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 28, 2011)

I think it was better before Oguie was introduced. But that's just me.


----------



## Survivor19 (Mar 1, 2011)

She stole precious screen time from Kohsaka and Saki.
if i am still getting her name right
And that is bad.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 1, 2011)

I just never liked her as a character and then she became a major focus... meh. 

Needs more Sue


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 1, 2011)

More Sue is always good


----------



## Blinky (Mar 1, 2011)

Also the fat one in this one is annoying too. Hato is hilarious though. Especially the latest chapter.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Mar 1, 2011)

I still hope they manage to adapt the remainder of the first manga into OVA's or something. I dislike the fact the Genshiken anime ended the way it did.

Hopefully Genshiken II will be popular enough to get it's own anime adaptation as well.  I feel like re-watching the first one now.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 1, 2011)

I want Saki back


----------



## Blinky (Mar 1, 2011)

Saki will definitely show up at some stage.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Mar 1, 2011)

Every time I see Saki I feel sorry for Madarame.


----------



## Muk (Mar 1, 2011)

Sue x Saki is canon


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2011)

New Chapter out...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2011)

Latest Chapter has been


----------



## Survivor19 (Apr 30, 2011)

Where is sweet Sasahara/Ogiue romance?


----------



## Smoke (May 2, 2011)

Panty and stocking cosplay



I really miss all the characters from genshiken1


----------



## Muk (May 2, 2011)

the chemistry between those character just doesn't quiet feel right


----------



## Blinky (May 9, 2011)

A translator left so they dropped some projects they can't get replacements for.


----------



## Muk (May 9, 2011)

damn and it was one of my favorite manga


----------



## Frostman (May 9, 2011)

Im sure someone will pick it up. Its a pretty popular manga. At least it wasn't a C&D.


----------



## Blinky (May 9, 2011)

erm.. some other guys ARE scanning it. All the chapters MS haven't released are out elsewhere.


----------



## Destin (Jul 9, 2011)

Genshiken 64


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2011)

I actually want to know whats up with those 2 class mates.


Dem bitches.

and sue is still my favorite genshiken character.

and it is so funny how I am now finding people like the genshiken characters in my own cosplay/otaku group. 

hell recently we have a guy that is planning to make his first cosplay a crossplay.

good times ahead.


----------



## Muk (Jul 9, 2011)

yeah i am curious on those two girls now who wanted to make up with ogie


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2011)

make up with her?


seemed more like one just wanted to ruin her by telling all the shit to sue and the other chick.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jul 12, 2011)

I always wondered why genshiken is considered a seinen? I mean for what i can remember it doesn't contain any nudity or stuff like that. Is it just because of the main subject of the story, which is fanzines?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2011)

Seinen is a demographic. It's aimed at men not boys. That's all shounen and seinen and the like mean, they're not genres.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 12, 2011)

Well since the characters are all collage students. It makes sense that it would be written in a way that appeals to a young adult generation instead of a teenage generation. I don't know how to explain it, but Seinen just feel different.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2011)

..because it's aimed at a different audience


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2011)

i think it just got serialized in a seinen magazine


----------



## Destin (Aug 10, 2011)

Whoops, forgot about 65.  Well, here's up to chapter 66.


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2011)

sou uke 

i would be shocked too


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2011)

Poor Madara. Hearing you would be an Uke in every pairing must come as a shock xDD
And while the Madoka reference/parody was expected the Pretty Rhythm Aurora reference totally caught me by surprise.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 11, 2011)

hato is in a way alot like me these days.

pretty much every way except for the cross dressing.

yaoi fanboy check, bought yaoi douijinshi check, coupling friends check. 


I blame the huge numbers of yaoi fangirls in my cosplay group. 

though same as mada happened with me once. but atleast I am a sou seme =w=


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh, Mada <3

Always entertaining.


----------



## Destin (Aug 29, 2011)

is out.


----------



## Muk (Aug 29, 2011)

mada is really caught in between their fantasies :rofl


----------



## vangiang85 (Sep 16, 2011)

once in a while i just want to read genshiken all over again since its my favourite manga. so i kept reading and was wondering why there are so many chapters O.O

then i noticed that there are new chapters. best surprise for me i am so happy.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 1, 2011)

This manga is a real jewel  One of the best slice of life I've read. But sometimes I wonder if japanese otakus really are like this.

The shuffle of the main characters turned me off a little at first, but now I love them all the same. Even Hato, though I usually hate crossdressing types in mangas. Must be because it just seems so natural with all those hilarious "freaks" around :risu


----------



## emilbus (Oct 24, 2011)

*I LOVE GENSHIKEN*

I love all the new characters, this manga is amazing.


----------



## Muk (Oct 28, 2011)

twgok reference was awesome and "smooth"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2011)

Poor Hato...the moment he allowed them to come over you know he'd be exposed in some form even if it's in the most literal form


----------



## emilbus (Oct 29, 2011)

*Hato-chan*

What does he do alone at home? He seems really sensitive I wonder what he does next.


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2011)

i guess season 2 is going to appeal more to the female audience 

wonder what will happen in season 3 xD


----------



## emilbus (Nov 20, 2011)

Is there any new genshiken manga ? I read the newest one where he was cought in the shower and it was great. I really love this manga, Sasahara and Madarame are really relatable to me. This kind of manga should be more popular


----------



## emilbus (Dec 3, 2011)

69 was better than 70. Sasahara "if you dont like what your doing than no one else will."


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2012)

so good 

the man to trap talk was probably needed to reign in hato


----------



## emilbus (Feb 23, 2012)

Kousaka is hilarious, This manga is genious


----------



## Muk (Mar 18, 2012)

3 minutes of fame


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2012)

Damn, just as we were about to hear something about Hato's high school life


----------



## Muk (Mar 27, 2012)

the old team is getting back together  

ougi finally being like a president xD and then haku going back to BL :rofl


----------



## noraktar (Apr 18, 2012)

It feels like this manga is trying to appeal to fujoshi fanbase in part two. Tbh is was more fun with the old members.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2012)

I didn't even realize how many potential love interests Madarame has been surrounded with. If he had even an ounce of more confidence he might have been able to start something with one of them. 

And if you're going to draw a manga, at least make sure you finish drawing the faces on each of the characters. What the hell was up with page 5? :S


----------



## Muk (Jul 27, 2012)

lol wow i didn't even notice that, i guess i was just too much flying over it xD

and saki didn't even consider herself in the love harem 

madarame's harem  wonder if it will ever take off


----------



## Muk (Sep 3, 2012)

and they get some alone time


----------



## Muk (Oct 1, 2012)

"you had nose hair" 

really madarame , still couldn't say it xD

at least saki didn't play dumb this time around. she still pushed hard though


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2012)

I didn't expect such an emotional scene especially after the Nose Hair comment but it worked perfectly. A refreshed Madarame and a tearful Saki...what a great sight.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't know how much Madarame drama I can take before I explode. This is really frustrating, you know.


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2012)

enegmara :rofl


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2012)

Never heard of an Enemagra before reading this chapter. Very informative 

It's just a shame that it was all due to some misunderstanding...


----------



## Saishin (Jan 22, 2013)

The first Genshiken was one of the best manga I ever read,didn't know it has a sequel so I have to read it at once


----------



## Muk (Jan 23, 2013)

i've got mixed feelings about the 2nd one

the new main cast has it's quirks but it just doesn't really work with me. i am not laughing as much as i did in the first one

most of the time i just feel strange, not disgusting strange, but entertained yet not satisfied

i am still going to keep reading it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2013)

The sequel is getting an anime adaptation:



			
				MAL said:
			
		

> According to Afternoon magazine, a new anime of Genshiken was announced. Serialization of manga Genshiken was resumed as "Genshiken Nidaime" from 2010.
> 
> Source:


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't remember if Kuchiki was in any other colored pages, but was he always blonde? I had no idea.

And I'm glad Madarame isn't out of the spotlight yet, though as always I'm a bit worried about the direction it can take  But as usual, love his interactions with Sue.
Also, can't wait for another comifes chapter.


----------



## PPsycho (May 19, 2013)

Up to 87 is out on batoto. Lots of interesting stuff happened in those few chapters. And finally...

BRACE YOURSELVES:


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2013)

Now that all the players have been assembled, Madarame's experience at this years comifes is sure to be more hectic than usual


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 24, 2013)

Damn, only raws coming out, someone should translate them already...


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 30, 2013)

I just binged from hato's origins to current and holy fuck that slide into madarame harem was seemless.  I agree on Madarame needing to spine up, would be nice if he shook the banker off after opting not torun, but eh.  Neet gonna neet.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 4, 2013)

Aaand 90!
Link to KissManga online reader
It's getting really hectic, I can't wait for the conclusion


----------



## rajin (Nov 21, 2013)

*Genshiken 94 Raw*

*happen*


----------



## rajin (Feb 21, 2014)

*Genshiken 97 Raw*

*Chapter 55 is out*


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for letting me know when new ones prop up, rajin.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 1, 2014)

The Madarame Saga continues  Go Team Sue!


----------



## rajin (Apr 25, 2014)

*What the hell is Hongo holding there
What the hell is Hongo holding there*


----------



## rajin (May 23, 2014)

*Genshiken Nidaime 100 Raw*

*Ch.159*


----------



## rajin (Aug 14, 2014)

*bleach-ch142-05.png"]Sokatsui is more than large enough to achieve this end
bleach-ch142-05.png"]Sokatsui is more than large enough to achieve this end
bleach-ch142-05.png"]Sokatsui is more than large enough to achieve this end
*


----------



## rajin (Aug 26, 2014)

*Genshiken Nidaime 103 Raw*
*He countered/negated it here*


----------



## rajin (Nov 26, 2014)

*Genshiken Nidaime 106 Raw 
 You can read it here!*


----------



## rajin (Dec 24, 2014)

*Genshiken Nidaime 107 Raw*

*
Also chapter 10 is out.*


----------



## rajin (Feb 25, 2015)

*Genshiken Nidaime 109 Raw*

*Chapter 85*


----------



## rajin (Oct 23, 2015)

*Chapter 191
*


----------



## rajin (Dec 25, 2015)

*exploded*


----------



## rajin (Jan 28, 2016)

*Chinese scans of 197*


----------



## rajin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Secondary link*


----------



## rajin (Mar 25, 2016)

*just imagine the gift ball away if Askin throws it at him*


----------



## rajin (Jul 27, 2016)

Chapter 44


----------



## rajin (Aug 26, 2016)

Chapter 75

Chapter 75


----------

